# Sickening!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I hope these three get their ass holes ripped WIIIIIIIDE open in prison!

Words cannot describe individuals that are possessed to commit such an act. :evil:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i agree kev, there are some really fucked up people in this world. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sick bastards there are to many do gooders in this country they should make the punishment fit the crime see how they would like a good coating in caustic soda


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Heard the full story on the radio tonight on my way home from work. I'm sickened even further. Radio 1 'Newsbeat' even gave a warning before reading out the Story, saying that it was horrific and not for young ears.

Apparently the girl had a mental age of 9, and the 3 individuals laughed and nudged each other whilst stood in the dock as the charges were read out.

Scum like this are beyond belief, and I really do hope they get seriously injured in prison. :evil:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sick bastards there are to many do gooders in this country they should make the punishment fit the crime see how they would like a good coating in caustic soda


Agreed. It won't be long before they are out though :evil: Hopefully they will be so f***** up in prison that they won't wanna go back.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Shocking stuff. 

They should have got much longer sentences.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

F'ing appalling to say the least :x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And out in 4.5 years.

Hardly a fucking sentence compared to what that poor girl has got to live with for the rest of her life.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sick bastards there are to many do gooders in this country they should make the punishment fit the crime see how they would like a good coating in caustic soda


Can I do the coating :evil: :evil:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Tie them down, cut off there d1cks and let them bleed to death.

Sorry, maybe a bit harsh, but they knew what they were doing. Sick B4st4rds. :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CHADTT said:


> Tie them down, cut off there d1cks and let them bleed to death.
> 
> Sorry, maybe a bit harsh, but they knew what they were doing. Sick B4st4rds. :x


Sounds fair to me .


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

it's not their fault. it is our society that has made them the way they are :twisted:

on second thoughts, i'd like to see them put down like any other sick animal. they are not going to be rehabilitated in prison. i don't believe in the death penalty but sometimes there are exceptions.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

A total disgrace. This is truly sickening and words cannot describe how much hate i have for these c*nts :evil:

I hope thier arses are destroyed for their entire sentance :x


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This just gets fucking worse! :evil:

It now transpires these 3 filmed the whole thing on a mobile, and they can be heard clearly laughing all the way through. The girl was in a coma following the attack and has been left with burns to more than 50% of her body.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7839280.stm


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

How do they get such short sentences????

Thats just not right!


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Update: The sentences are probably going to be reviewed for being 'unduly lenient'. I reckon a full 25-year stretch with no parole (and a ten-inch spiked knob jammed up their arse) would be the minimum acceptable.


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Send them back to were they came from, bye bye.

Hopefully with a bit of mob justice they'll join the other one.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The sentences are going to be reviewed - ought to sentence the first judge to a few years for negligence as well :x

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7840339.stm


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Question: Has society found a set of circumstances which justify the death penalty?

Joe


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Question: Has society found a set of circumstances which justify the death penalty?
> 
> Joe


Emphatically NO, but sufficient justification for a genuine life sentence of Hard Labour.

The problem is that these acts, dispicable as they are, are commited by people for whom normal levels of behaviour are not the norm. Therefore actually using a sentence as a deterrent is utterly unworkable. Change will only come from their peer group, and until youngsters in general realise that violence of any sort is not how evolved homosapiens act we have a problem.

Personally everytime I hear some one say "He dint gimme no respect" I want to shoot the worthless little fucker. I don't, because the fact is that I respect his right to be a worthless little fucker as long as he respects my right to expect him to act like an adult.

It is all about background, but that shouldn't have an effect on the sentence.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

ag

Society is weary of the intransigent approach to serious criminality and I'm sure the same society does not wish to enter into a debate which does not offer a practical solution.

Talk is easy; what practical solutions can society look forward to?

I respect your opinion, obviously, so what practical changes do you think should be put in place?

Would these changes take into account the plight of the victims of crime?

Joe


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The only way to solve it is to make sure kids get the correct upbringing. That's getting harder and harder with all the restrictions that get put on schools these days. Heaven forbid that a neglected child gets shown a bit of compassion from a teacher - must be a paedo.

I've often thought that they should incentives the "right" kind of people to have kids. As you can't restrict people from having kids. But I don't think tax breaks for the "right" type would discourage the "wrong" type from churning them out still.

Radical reform in education to try and bring up all children as responsible members of society is the only reasonable solution.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

We can but hope they get their arseholes reamed and are raped every day by some fat dirty filthy aids infected perverted criminal, and then they die a slow death. Yeh that will do it for me


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

if there was real justice then their punishment would be to have thier dirty cocks put in acid and let the lil thing burn off..


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been around a few years now and seen many changes to society. Some good, some not so.

But I find it hard to understand the leniency that is shown to the truly peverted members of our society. :twisted:

I wonder if the judge who handed out this ridiculously lenient sentence 
would have done the same if the victim had been their wife or daughter.

Don't need to know the answer, the question was retorical.

They should be sacked. They've lost the right to be a judge.

John.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

GEM said:


> I've been around a few years now and seen many changes to society. Some good, some not so.
> 
> But I find it hard to understand the leniency that is shown to the truly peverted members of our society. :twisted:
> 
> ...


Very good point John. Put the Judge in the shoes of that poor girl's parents and see how he feels coming home to hear what happened to her! :x

I agree with you though, I'm seeing a downward spiral in morals and respect from the young and there seems no end to the mindless violence we see on the streets today. Wherever you go, be it shopping centres, the local high street, the bus or food outlets etc you will always experience some kind of intimidation from these thugs. What kind of society do we live in that even looking at someone in the wrong way can get you beaten up or even killed??

Unfortunately, I see things getting alot worse before they improve and London's new police commissioner has a very big job on his hands here in the capital!


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

ag said:


> Therefore actually using a sentence as a deterrent is utterly unworkable.


Wasn't looking for a deterrent...Was looking for a punishment to fit the crime.

As far as I'm concerned they've given up their right to live in society.
Execute them?..Don't think so. Though I'd probably feel different if it was my daughter.
Would like them locked up for the rest of their lives.
John.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A sentence review is now going to take place:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7885674.stm


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

The world is round what ever you do will come back to you one day!


----------

